# Shealis as a Solo Controller



## sfedi (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm planning to run a combat against her and I converted Shealis into a Level 5 Solo Controller.

I'm sharing this with you in case you find it useful. Enjoy 

I attach an RTF document with her stats as well as a .monster RARed file for Adventure Tools.

Shealis	Level 5 Solo Controller
Medium fey humanoid (eladrin)	XP 1.000

Initiative +4		Senses Perception +8; low-light vision

HP 248; Bloodied 124
AC 19; Fortitude 16; Reflex 17; Will 18
Resist 10 Radiant
Saving Throws +5 against charm effects.
Speed 6
Action Points 2

m Dagger (standard; at-will) • Weapon
+10 vs. AC; 1d6 + 4

A Blackening Burst (standard; at-will) • Arcane, Fire, Implement
Area Burst 1 within 10; +7 vs. Reflex; 1d6 + 4

R Ignite Foe (standard; at-will) • Arcane, Fire, Implement
Ranged 10; +9 vs. Reflex; 1d6 + 4 and the target takes 5 ongoing fire damage (save ends)

R Blinding Flare (minor; at-will) • Arcane
Ranged 10; +9 vs. Fortitude; 1d6 + 4 and the target is blinded (save ends)

R Dazing Flare (minor; at-will) • Arcane
Ranged 10; +9 vs. Will; 1d6 + 4 and the target is dazed until the end of his next turn

 Fey Step (move; encounter) • Teleportation
Shealis teleports 5 squares

A Mass Conflagration (standard; encounter) • Arcane, Fire
Area Burst 2 within 10; +7 vs. Reflex; 3d6 + 4 fire damage. Miss: Half damage. Effect: 5 ongoing damage (save ends)

 Fiery Speed (no action; at-will)
Shealis rolls two initiatives. She receives two sets of actions. She can't convert a Standard Action into a Move Action unless spending an Action Point.

Alignment Unaligned	Languages Common, Draconic, Elven, Supernal
Skills Arcana +10, History +10
Str 10 (+2)	Dex 14 (+4)	Wis 13 (+3)
Con 14 (+4)	Int 16 (+5)	Cha 18 (+6)

Tactics:

Shealis tries to stay away from melee as much as possible shifting and moving thanks to her Fiery Speed. She prefers Blackening Burst if two or more enemies are close enough. She uses Blinding Flare against ranged attackers and Dazing Flare against melee foes. Once the enemies are close enough and some of them are bloodied, she spends an action point to Mass Conflagrate them. She reserves the last action point to retreat from combat with Fey Step.


----------



## sfedi (Oct 5, 2009)

A little errata:

1) Shealis can't trade her move action to make an attack.
2) Add firewall as an encounter power (same as original Shealis)

Today I've run the encounter against her, she won.
(really bad tactics on the PCs part)

I had to adjust her for a smaller party.
This is what I did for each player below 5:
 - reduce her total HPs by 50
 - remove 1 encounter power
 - deny her one attack


----------

